# Sensitive to Meds, vitamins, etc....



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone else extra sensitive to meds, vitamins, chemicals, even muscle stimulators ?I never use to have a problem with any of this, before IBS and Acid Reflux.


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

cvoor said:


> Anyone else extra sensitive to meds, vitamins, chemicals, even muscle stimulators ?I never use to have a problem with any of this, before IBS and Acid Reflux.


Hi cvoor and everyone else! I haven't been here in a while-- hope everyone is ok!Cvoor, I have experienced extra sensitivity since I have had acid reflux problems, but I'm also menopausal, so I'll blame some on that too. I have had shoulder pain off and on for a couple of years and it has gotten worse just in the last six months. I have always taken Aleve for it, usually two at a time, but about a month ago, I took Aleve and my blood pressure shot up and on the advice of my doctor, I can no longer take it. He suggested Tylenol, but that hardly works on me plus it makes me nauseated. Vitamins seem to add to my heartburn also. I don't know if this is related, but I cannot tolerate chemical smells like I once did-- bad thing is I work in a school bus garage office and am around diesel fumes quite a bit.Hope this helps and take care!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

[quote name='bluewillow' date='May 25 2007, 11:43 PM' post='670476']Hi cvoor and everyone else! I haven't been here in a while-- hope everyone is ok!Cvoor, I have experienced extra sensitivity since I have had acid reflux problems, but I'm also menopausal, so I'll blame some on that too. I have had shoulder pain off and on for a couple of years and it has gotten worse just in the last six months. I have always taken Aleve for it, usually two at a time, but about a month ago, I took Aleve and my blood pressure shot up and on the advice of my doctor, I can no longer take it. He suggested Tylenol, but that hardly works on me plus it makes me nauseated. Vitamins seem to add to my heartburn also. I don't know if this is related, but I cannot tolerate chemical smells like I once did-- bad thing is I work in a school bus garage office and am around diesel fumes quite a bit.Hope this helps and take care!Yes, extra sensitive, to everything, ever since IBS, Acid Reflux, and Menopause...lol. ....I'm not alone, I see....Thank you and take care....


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

me too. I throw up from them. I've been told that the acid causes sensitivity. I try to only take tablets instead of capsules. It is a slower release and not as bad - but still not great.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, there was a time I could eat anything, take any type of prescription med, chemical smells I could tolerate, even simple devices never bothered me. Now, all that's changed. So many things raise my blood pressure, give me palps, make me sick to my stomach, headaches, aches, etc...I feel like a different person, and in many ways, I am. It's amazing how things can change.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I seem to be more sensitive to things too. And I also get a crampy stomach at times. I just had an endoscopy done last September, so I think my stomach is okay (no ulcers or anything unusual found), but sometimes it just hurts. Also, while on a short trip yesterday, I had a series of attacks of diarrhea that lasted for a total of about 6 hours. Man, did I have cramping. We were at a baseball tournament, but luckily there were bathrooms there. Today I still have cramps, especially in my left upper and lower left side, but had no bm today at all, so no diarrhea.Wonder what tomorrow will bring. The cramping is not fun. Wish I knew what caused it. Maybe the cooked corn or peas I had for dinner two days ago? Didn't bother my husband, though.Hope this goes away and doesn't turn out to be serious. I know I have a few diverticula in my left colon, and I hope I don't have anything like diverticulitis. I have very serious reactions to almost all antibiotics (they close my throat), and I know that with diverticular inflammation you need to take antibiotics. Wish me luck...maybe this will go away. I had something similar about 6 months ago, and it lasted two days. Cvoor and bluewillow...so glad to see messages here from you! Madge


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Keep us posted on how your doing Madge. This illness can give us so many problems that evolve over time. I've had some shorness of breath lately, seems like always something.


----------

